# Localizador!!



## bahiablanca123 (May 13, 2007)

Hola amigos, mi nombre es marcos y soy de Arg. 
El motivo de mi post en el foro es el siguiente:
Tengo un hijode 4 añitos q es el amor de mi vida, pero tambien es un perfecto escapista jajajjaja
El tema es q en sus juegos de niños tiene la costumbre de esconderse, y no saben el menudo disgusto q nos dio la ultima vez q lo hizo.
Debido a esto me surgio la inquietud de preguntarles como puedo hacer un tipo de reloj o pulcera q yo pueda accionar con un tipo de control como el de las alarmas del auto, y este emita una señal sonora para poder distinguir donde esta, el sistema seria algo asi como los llaveros q cuando los perdes silvas y emiten un sonido, se entiende?
Bueno amigos soy tecnico en informática cualquier cosa necesiten me avisan.
Espero me puedan ayudar en esto, un abrazo y q Dios los bendiga a todos!!


----------



## Avid (May 14, 2007)

Creo que la solucion es un minitransmisor, que se  puede hacer con componentes pequeños y pila de relog, ya que no tendria un gran alcance y no necesitamos que sea de potencia.


----------



## Hades_ddm (Ago 23, 2007)

Hola, ya q encontre este post se me vino a la mente un proyecto q keria hacer, es masomenos la idea de bahiablanca, pero lo ideal seria un circuito q indike si tus amigos estan cerca, algo asi como el rastreador de spiderman  (de los dibujos animados), q se encienda un led (en el receptor) cuando alguien este a cerca(con el emisor) [y viceversa]. Keria acoplar este proyecto al transmisor de FM, asi con 2 transmisores y esta señal podrian usar los transmisores cuando esten a cierto alcance o algo asi, nose si me deje eentender, una suerte de walkie talkie q te avise q estas a una buena distancia de transmision, nose como mas describirlo, un celular de corto alcance, jajaja, weno estoy en el proyecto del transmisor FM, espero estarlo probando este fin de semana y si alguien me da un camino para el rastreador se lo agradeceria mucho, suerte a todos.


----------



## VichoT (Ago 25, 2007)

Holas.bahiablanca123.Lo ke tu necesitas es un receptor y no un mni transmisor como te recomienda Avid (sin animos de ofender.) en el juguete favorito de tu hijo pones un receptor  cualkiera(el ke eligas ) a un frecuencia particular de preferencia fuera del rango comercial (podrias probar con un receptor de Am es mas sencillo y la salida del diodo rectificador le podes poner un pekeño amplificador de audio ke termine en un parlante o podes ponerle un zumbador.

 Y en  tus manos tendras un transmisor adecuado para este receptor asy tu emitiras una señal  si es posible con un sonido modulado en ella asi este sonido se escuchara en el receptor ke tiene tu hijo.

Suerte 

BYE!


----------



## gaston sj (Ago 26, 2007)

seguramente no lo vas a escuchar muy bien ya que el tiempo que tarda en reproducir tu voz el receptoses infima y si tu hablas te vas a escuhar y si te escuchas al mismo tiempo es dificil identificar donde esta tu voz


----------



## Randy (Ago 28, 2007)

hola
se me ocurren 2 cosas.
la primera es usar el cto de un keyfinder.... 
traducido al español seria algo asi como, encuentra llaves....
funciona con ultrasonido, jejeje no estoy seguro, la idea es que silbas y el cacharrito empieza a zumbar(silbar es hacer un sonido agudo con los labios)
el diagrama esta aki

http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/misc/002/index.html

disculpas por no poner el link.

y la segunda es un tracker o seguidor, la neta no entiendo muy bien el ingles pero la leyenda, creo que dice algo como lo que quieres.

http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/circ/minittx/minittx.html

saludos


----------

